# La Pavoni heating element



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like the heating element has gone in my Europicola. It was turned on whilst empty (the perpetrator was trying to make me a coffee so I can't get too angry) and if plugged in the house electrics now trip out. I have checked the resistance across the heating element terminals (55.5 ohm) which does not match the values reported on the web; all other components appear to be ok.

The question is - How to source/repair?

I don't seem to be able to find a suitable element (post millennium model) but there is an option to remove the old component from the base plate, clear the holes and fit a new element available via ebay (Ebay member = Lapitude).

Any advice would be warmly welcomed?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not familiar with that machine but check between terminals and outside of heating element. With your reading it does not sound as if it has gone down to earth, it could "possibly" be something else. Tripping the electrics sounds like a down to earth problem.


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion; I performed your test and as you say, the element had not burnt out. Following this, I stripped it to the bare bones and cleaned each and every connection, checked all components...... put it back together and hey presto - fixed.

Worried as I don't know what caused the problem but relieved because I am drinking good coffee once more.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you checked the cable for kinks bends damage, also check inside the plug for loose odd strands of wire?


----------

